# C59 & 25mm tires



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Question - I am now running some 25mm tires on my C59 - conti 4000 four season. I got to service the bike this weekend and notice at the junction of the two seat stays some paint has come off. It's close with 25mm tires, but are these frames not meant to use 25mm tires?

I'd be remiss to think so, but wanted to hear other people's thoughts.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

OK, 60 people have read this and no one knows?


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I use 25c on mine with no problem. Probably a stupid question, but are your wheels true? Also how wide are your rims?


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Rims are normal DT Swiss 415 - so nothing special there. Wheel is true. It's a tight fit, but there a CM of room. The paint has a rib on it - I'll try to take a picture.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I guess the only thing I would suggest is to make sure it is the tire rubbing the paint and not some other coincidental factor. Also make sure your wheels are in straight in the dropouts.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

should have room.
these are 25mm fmb paris roubaix tubulars and ive got plenty of room. not a ton but enough not to have it rub.


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

Depends on the tire and wheels. I have some 25mm Michelin Pro Optimums on a set of Campag Zonda's (round and true) and they don't fit in there at all...yet my 25mm Vitt corsa evo cx tubs on my lightweights fit fine... Go figure


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

cale262 is right. I have a C50 and the 25mm tires fit fine, but they did not fit on my Pegoretti. It was trial and error as for as what works with larger road tires for my bikes.


----------

